
Is ChatRoulette the Future of the Internet or Its Distant Past? - robg
http://nymag.com/news/media/63663/#ixzz0f75fouyh
======
jmm
Eh. Not sure it's "the future" in its current form. While clicking next a few
times (read: few hundred) is strangely addicting, a session feels like a bad
night at the poker table - empty, wasteful, and morally depraved.

Without filters or some kind of account system it will remain mostly a
diversion for bored and lonely youngins and pervs. I think random video chat
has a place in the wider world of normal people (e.g., foreign language
learning), but not in this form.

------
stingraycharles
Why the extremes of 'the past' or 'the future'? Can't it just be 'a part' of
the internet?

~~~
axod
Wouldn't get the upvotes/clickthroughs.

Everything has to be revolutionary(git) or disastrous(cuil) or
outrageous(buzz) now.

~~~
TheSOB88
What makes you think hyperbole in news started recently?

------
shalmanese
What I want to know is why ChatRoulette hasn't converted completely into a gay
hookup site yet.

~~~
jcmhn
Because gay culture is 10 years ahead of everyone else in using the internet
to hook up. This ap is already 7 years obsolete in gay internet years.

------
xiaoma
ChatRoulette was also discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1123314>

